# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Γεια σας...

## Zorba_The_Freak

Γεια σας,
ειμαι ο Γιωργος και καινουριος στο forum.

Αγαπαω πολυ τα ζωα αν και μεχρι τωρα εχω μονο ενυδρεια.

Τωρα μια φιλη θελει να μας χαρισει ενα καναρινι και εχω αρχισει το διαβασμα ωστε να αποφασισω αν ειμαι καταλληλος για ιδιοκτητης.

Καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον και εχω ηδη αρκετες ερωτησεις που θα θεσω εν καιρω...

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες Γιωργο καλη διαμονη :bye:  :bye:  :bye:

----------


## Anna

Και άλλος με ενυδρείο :Happy0064: ...τελικά πάνε πακέτο τα πουλιά με τα ψάρια χαχαχ :Anim 59: .         Καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μιλαμε για ενυδρει*Α* όχι ενυδρει*Ο*  :Evilgrin0010: 

Και αφου δεν με αφηνουν να παρω/στησω και αλλο...  :Evilgrin0032:

----------


## Sunshine

Και εγω ειχα καποτε αλλα δεν ανδεξα πια το ατελιοτο καθαρισμο των ενυδρείων. Τωρα καθαρίζω κλουβια και γατό-άμμο.... αχχχ τι τρελλα εινα αυτοι?? Καλώς ήρθες! :Animal0028:

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες Γιωργο!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Καλώς ήρθες*

----------


## Sissy

Καλως ηρθες Γιωργο!!!

----------


## tsouk

καλός ήρθες γιώργο 





> Και άλλος με ενυδρείο...τελικά πάνε πακέτο τα πουλιά με τα ψάρια χαχαχ.         Καλώς ήρθες!


βρε αvνά τι λες έχει άμεση σχέση δεν έχεις ακούσει για το παπαγαλοψαρο και χελινοψαρο xaxaxaxa

----------


## Rania

:Party0011: καλώς ήρθες Γιώργο.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σας ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Καλώς τον!
Με το καλό να αποκτήσεις και πουπουλένια φιλαράκια!

----------


## gianniskilkis

καλώς ήλθες φίλε Γιώργο ,καλή περιήγηση!!! (με βαριά καρδιά γιατί μας έκανε ο tsouk με την υπογραφή του  ...τα , μετά συγχωρήσεως κ.Κώστα με την καλή έννοια το λέω)

----------


## Vogias

Καλώς ήρθες Γιώργο!!!Θα τα λέμε Και από αυτό το φόρουμ λοιπόν :Happy0062:  :Happy0159:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Υπαρχουν αρκετοι ψαροκαμμενοι εδω απο οτι εχω δει  :Party0024:

----------


## maik78

Καλως ηρθες.Τελικα δεν θα μιλαλε μονο για τα ενυδρεια.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μου αρέσει που πολύ ενυδρειόφιλοι είναι εδώ.Βάλτε βρε παιδιά τα ενυδρεία σας εδώ να τα θαυμάσουμε.*

*Ενυδρεία!!!   Φωτογραφίες και Παρουσιάσεις!*

----------


## zack27

Καλως ηρθες και καλη διαμονη

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> *Μου αρέσει που πολύ ενυδρειόφιλοι είναι εδώ.Βάλτε βρε παιδιά τα ενυδρεία σας εδώ να τα θαυμάσουμε.*
> 
> *Ενυδρεία!!!   Φωτογραφίες και Παρουσιάσεις!*


Μετα απο λαικη απαιτηση  :Evilgrin0013: 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?24640-%CE%95%CE%BD%CF%85%CE%B4%CF%81%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%B1!!  !-%CE%A6%CF%89%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%B3%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%86%C  E%AF%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%A0%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%AC%C  F%83%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82!&p=314010&viewfull=1#post31  4010

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Οταν γραφτηκα εδω στο φορουμ, ηθελα να μαθω πως να φροντιζω σωστα το καναρινι που θα παρω.

Τωρα εκτος απο τα καναρινια, εχω αρχισει να καλοκοιταω και τα παπαγαλακια και λοιπα φτερωτα.

Βλεπω, εκτος απο τη ψαριτιδα να κολλαω και πτηνιτιδα... 

Τελικα εισαστε πολυ κα(κ)(λ)η επιρροη  :Evilgrin0013:

----------


## zack27

Καλως ηρθες και καλη διαμονη

----------


## Vogias

Γιώργο έχω γέννα στα lovebird(Agapornis fischeri) μου και σε κανένα διμηνο θα μπορώ να σου δώσω ένα!Ξέρω ότι τα δικά σου χέρια είναι κατάλληλα και στο δίνω με κλειστά μάτια αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να στο στείλω!Σκέψου το και πες μου πάντως!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Βρε, μη μου βαζεις ιδεες :Happy0159: 

Δε με χωρισε η γυναικα μου με τα ενυδρεια, αλλα αν μαζεψω και πολλα κλουβια  δεν την γλυτωνω  :Anim 59:  Βεβαια το καναρινι θα μου το χαρισει ο πατερας της κολλητης της φιλης και στο σπιτι της ειχε ακουσει ενα αδερφακι του και ενθουσιαστηκε. Αυτη ουσιαστικα με "εσπρωξε" ωστε να το αποφασισω.

Παντως εχθες που ειχα παει σε ενα πετσοπ ειδα κατι κουκλια budgie και ημουν ετοιμος να την κανω την κουτσουκελα μου. Θυμηθηκα τα παιδικα μου χρονια που ειχαν περασει καναδυο ατυχα απο τα χερια μου...  :Love0020: 

Σε ευχαριστω βεβαια για την εμπιστοσυνη σου...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Βρε, μη μου βαζεις ιδεες
> 
> Δε με χωρισε η γυναικα μου με τα ενυδρεια, αλλα αν μαζεψω και πολλα κλουβια  δεν την γλυτωνω  Βεβαια το καναρινι θα μου το χαρισει ο πατερας της κολλητης της φιλης και στο σπιτι της ειχε ακουσει ενα αδερφακι του και ενθουσιαστηκε. Αυτη ουσιαστικα με "εσπρωξε" ωστε να το αποφασισω.
> 
> Παντως εχθες που ειχα παει σε ενα πετσοπ ειδα κατι κουκλια budgie και ημουν ετοιμος να την κανω την κουτσουκελα μου. Θυμηθηκα τα παιδικα μου χρονια που ειχαν περασει καναδυο ατυχα απο τα χερια μου... 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω βεβαια για την εμπιστοσυνη σου...


*Έτσι έτσι.....* :Character0051:  :Character0051:  :Character0051:  :Cool0037:

----------


## mitsman

Καλως ηρθες κ καλη διαμονη!μετα το ποπ(τσιου) δεν εχει στοπ(ρρρρρ)...ειναι μην ξεκινησεις...ολο αυξανονται κ πληθυνονται τα πουλακια μας!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει εγω ειναι οτι τωρα στα 42 μου, μου βγαινουν ολα τα απωθημενα της παιδικης μου ηλικιας...

----------


## anton

Δεν εισαι ο μονος που του βγαινουν ολα τα απωθημενα της παιδικης του ηλικιας...Καλωσορισες Γιωργη.

----------


## alexandrosphilip

:Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030: Καλώς όρισες!!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σαν σήμερα, πριν από ένα χρόνο ακριβώς, γράφτηκα στο GreekBirdClub και άρχισα τα πρώτα μου δειλά βήματα στο χώρο των πτηνών...

Ένα χρόνο μετά ο απολογισμός είναι:

2 καναρίνια, 2 lovebirds, 3 ζευγαρώστρες και 1 κλούβα ενώ σκέφτομαι να αποκτήσω και cockatiel!!!

Σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ για τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες και την βοήθεια που μου έχετε δώσει εδώ μέσα!!!

Καλή Συνέχεια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εισαι ενα απο τα μελη που πραγματικα καμαρωνουμε που εχουμε στην παρεα μας!!!! Να 'σαι παντα καλα να μοιραζομαστε  πληροφοριες, παρεα, χαρες και οτι αλλο προκυψει που ποτε να μην προκυψει!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη για τα καλα σου λογια...

----------


## ovelix83

καλως ηρθες Γιωργο.....

----------


## panos70

Γιωργο χρονια πολλα για τα γενεθλια σου χα χα χα , σημερα γινεσαι ενα χρονων στο φορουμ και ειμαστε τυχεροι που εισαι μαζι μας και μαθαινουμε ολοι μαζι απο της συζητησεις μας μεσα στο φορουμ ,να εισαι καλα και να εισαι παντα μαζι μας

----------

